# klipsch vb15



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hello

i want to set up a budget home theatre system with 2 bookshelf, a center and surrounds andsubwoofer. to start, how are the klipsh vb15?
i dont want floor standing speakers so im hoping these are good.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They look like fine Speakers and the great thing about Klipschs is how easy they are to drive. This is especially important if using an Entry Level AVR as almost all offer low levels of power into 5 and 7 Channels.

With the Klipschs, you do not need to worry about this as they are ridiculously efficient. What Subwoofer are you considering pairing with the Klipschs?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for the reply, i was hoping to get a recommendation for subwoofer, center and surrounds that can go well with these for a reasonable price. is it common to mix brands or generally better to stick with the same?


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

can i even use these for the surrounds too ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello.
Well if going with VB15's, it truly stands to reason to use Klipschs for at least the Center Channel and ideally also the Surrounds. Klipsch's really are distinctive and to use anything other than a Horn Loaded Speaker will result in poor Surround Panning or transition from Speaker to Speaker. And yes, it would be actually ideal to use the 15's for Surrounds as well.

We need to know your budget for the Subwoofer before giving a proper recommendation as it is impossible to know what you are comfortable spending on a Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

ok, so I should get 4 of these total, 2 front, 2 rear or do the surround speakers have to be different speaker specifically designed for surround. and then a klipsch center speaker that is 3 way? pardon my noobness. 
Would $200 for subwoofer be sufficient ? i dont know the prices range for subs. Also im in an apartment building where I can never really crank up the system, so Im looking for quality at low to mid level volume, never blasting.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

genjix said:


> hello
> 
> i want to set up a budget home theatre system with 2 bookshelf, a center and surrounds andsubwoofer. to start, how are the klipsh vb15?
> i dont want floor standing speakers so im hoping these are good.


They are sold at Best Buy - did you listen to them yet?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

genjix said:


> ok, so I should get 4 of these total, 2 front, 2 rear or do the surround speakers have to be different speaker specifically designed for surround. and then a klipsch center speaker that is 3 way? pardon my noobness.
> Would $200 for subwoofer be sufficient ? i dont know the prices range for subs. Also im in an apartment building where I can never really crank up the system, so Im looking for quality at low to mid level volume, never blasting.


Hello,
If living in an Apartment, any Subwoofer is going to present an issue. With this being the case, you might be better off using Floorstanding Front Speakers capable of going down to at least 40hz and not using a Subwoofer at all. Unless you are planning on moving to a House in the very near future that is.

And there is no issues with using the same Speakers for Surrounds. In fact, most advocate for the use of 5 identical Speakers if possible. As for Surrounds that are Dipoles or whatnot, it really is a matter of preference. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If living in an Apartment, any Subwoofer is going to present an issue. With this being the case, you might be better off using Floorstanding Front Speakers capable of going down to at least 40hz and not using a Subwoofer at all. Unless you are planning on moving to a House in the very near future that is.
> Cheers,
> JJ



sorry i should of been more specific, im on the 1st floor. nobody lives below me. but I do have 1 neighbor that shares and adjacent wall. But Because it is a building, I would never blast it and let sound echo in the hallways.
The reason Im trying to stay away from floor standing speakers is I want to try to have the cleanest look possible. My tv would be wall mounted and cable box, speakers and receivers would be on floating shelves of some sort.
but if thats not a good idea then I'll start looking into floor standings.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

genjix said:


> sorry i should of been more specific, im on the 1st floor. nobody lives below me. but I do have 1 neighbor that shares and adjacent wall. But Because it is a building, I would never blast it and let sound echo in the hallways.
> The reason Im trying to stay away from floor standing speakers is I want to try to have the cleanest look possible. My tv would be wall mounted and cable box, speakers and receivers would be on floating shelves of some sort.
> but if thats not a good idea then I'll start looking into floor standings.


Hello,
If needing to keep it around 200 Dollars, I think the Dayton Sub120 from Partsexpress or Amazon would be the best choice. If you could come up with 399, the HSU Research VTF-1 would be a fantastic choice and is comparable to Subwoofers costing around 5-700 Dollars from a Store. It is currently On Sale with the normal price being $449.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for the info, will weigh all my options, including floor standing and see what will be best for my scenerio


----------

